# Look what Santa left under my tree!



## DarthTTs (Dec 7, 2009)

:biggrinsanta:

It should go in this week, just in time for new year's day


----------



## Davespeed (May 4, 2004)

The only time you can be at two places at one time. On Santa's lap and being Santa.:biggrinsanta:

Congrats:laugh:


----------



## LongviewTx (Dec 26, 1999)

So is this a "Stage 3" turbo upgrade? Who makie, APR? Please provide a wee bit more info so we can better live vicariously through your need for speed or other modding disorders. And who will be doing the install. Come on man!


----------



## DgonzTT (Oct 8, 2009)

lucky!!!!! Ima have a word with santa this is bullshiznit!!! wheres my GT3071R i asked for damit


----------



## TJ_MK2TT (Jun 21, 2009)

silly TSI/TFSI owners, turbos are for kidsss :biggrinsanta:

lets see it installed and some dyno numbers or logs!


----------



## DarthTTs (Dec 7, 2009)

LongviewTx said:


> So is this a "Stage 3" turbo upgrade? Who makie, APR? Please provide a wee bit more info so we can better live vicariously through your need for speed or other modding disorders. And who will be doing the install. Come on man!


:biggrinsanta:


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

DarthTTs said:


> :biggrinsanta:


YES!!!! 

Congrats on a box full o' good stuff my man!


----------



## TJ_MK2TT (Jun 21, 2009)

im assuming this is an open thread for xmas presents? well if so, heres mine:








:thumbup: thanks to Jason and his ICE thread!


----------



## DgonzTT (Oct 8, 2009)

TJ_MK2TT said:


> im assuming this is an open thread for xmas presents? well if so, heres mine:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dooope:thumbup:


----------



## DarthTTs (Dec 7, 2009)

Thanks everyone!
Is just a K04 upgrade, with the supporting mods. (fuel, injectors, downpipe). I have been piecing together the kit for the last year. I do not have stock graphs/logs, but I do have a VAGCOM. What should I log now that is 100% stock?


----------



## Davespeed (May 4, 2004)

TJ_MK2TT said:


> im assuming this is an open thread for xmas presents? well if so, heres mine:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice..... 

Here's mine. Sorry for the crappy Iphone pic.


----------



## kendoist4162 (Mar 15, 2010)

No pics at this point but the list is:
Neuspeed p-flo intake (red of course):biggrinsanta:
8kK HID bulbs:snowcool:
Griots 6" random orbital w/all the goopy goodies
And, this [email protected]$$ iPad I'm typing on...
:biggrinsanta:


----------



## DgonzTT (Oct 8, 2009)

I got my TTS rear valence and the quad tip conversion comes this month


----------



## TJ_MK2TT (Jun 21, 2009)

DgonzTT said:


> I got my TTS rear valence and the quad tip conversion comes this month


thats my next mod! prob CF though, along with the magnaflow exhaust and some quad tips


----------



## DgonzTT (Oct 8, 2009)

TJ_MK2TT said:


> thats my next mod! prob CF though, along with the magnaflow exhaust and some quad tips


Nice, I've been looking for just a quad tip muffler replacement for my stock one but everything costs as much as my whole turbo back DP! So I'm just going to do a custom setup at a muffler shop


----------



## twong90 (Feb 17, 2010)

anyone else wants a tts rear valence? = )


----------



## hamiltonia (Oct 11, 2010)

twong90 said:


> anyone else wants a tts rear valence? = )


Are you selling one?


----------



## DarthTTs (Dec 7, 2009)

Just and update before New years day.

Car is still at the shop, hopefully it will be done by next week


----------



## LongviewTx (Dec 26, 1999)

DarthTTs said:


> ... it will be done by next week


God speed Sir, God speed.


----------



## DarthTTs (Dec 7, 2009)

LongviewTx said:


> God speed Sir, God speed.


 Thank you sir! 

Everything is in and we are just doing minor software adjustments...


----------



## DgonzTT (Oct 8, 2009)

DarthTTs said:


> Thank you sir!
> 
> Everything is in and we are just doing minor software adjustments...


 Sweet, make sure to update us on numbers (HP/Torque/track time ect.) 

BTW, i notice i see a "Bosch" paper in the box, is that the injectors? if so, can you give a part # and specifics on them? thanx buddy:thumbup:


----------



## DarthTTs (Dec 7, 2009)

Injectors S/N is 06F906036F. they're the S3 injectors.:thumbup: 

But Im not sure that was for the injectors, i think it was the injector seal..


----------



## DgonzTT (Oct 8, 2009)

DarthTTs said:


> Injectors S/N is 06F906036F. they're the S3 injectors.:thumbup:


 But they're Bosh injectors?


----------



## DarthTTs (Dec 7, 2009)

Dude, 
They are in the engine now and cant tell for sure  They are the OEM S3 injectors and have VW/Audi all over the plastic, cant remember if I saw bosh anywhere... Everything is still at the shop, when I go back there i will take a look to the plastic bags and everything left behind...


----------



## DarthTTs (Dec 7, 2009)

Latest intel, 
Software specifically made for my car, since the ECU is different than anything worked before in the TT... 
I wonder what... 
Anyway, I dont have the car yet, this monday will be the test drive.


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

:thumbup:


----------



## DarthTTs (Dec 7, 2009)

Almost there folks: 










ic:ic:ic:


----------



## DarthTTs (Dec 7, 2009)

Gents,
Car is at home. :biggrinsanta:

Unfortunately, with the snow, I haven't had a chance to test it :banghead:, but now with the new aftermarket down pipe the exhaust note and sound is different. I don't know if it is better or if I like it. I think I need to get used to it.

I will log and try to get it to the dyno this weekend.


----------



## DarthTTs (Dec 7, 2009)

Well,
I'm screwed gentlemen. 
It seems my ECU only supports 1 program, even thought is a TT, not TTS. So all of you TTS owners.. you are not alone


----------



## onequickg60 (Dec 3, 2000)

what downpipe did you get cat or cat-less..

do you have any other exhaust mods done i'm thinking of doing downpipe and deleting the rear muffler..


----------



## DarthTTs (Dec 7, 2009)

onequickg60 said:


> what downpipe did you get cat or cat-less..
> 
> do you have any other exhaust mods done i'm thinking of doing downpipe and deleting the rear muffler..


Mine is cat-less. No other modifications to the exhaust.


----------



## unitool (Apr 12, 2001)

DarthTTs said:


> Well,
> I'm screwed gentlemen.
> It seems my ECU only supports 1 program, even thought is a TT, not TTS. So all of you TTS owners.. you are not alone



Does that mean that you can still rock the turbo if you get a different ECU, or are you unable to run a turbo mod at all? Just curious because I might want to try the same mod some day.


----------



## DarthTTs (Dec 7, 2009)

You can still install a new file for the turbo, but check your ECU part number so you know in advance what can you have done.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Congrats on joining k04 club. I'm running that ko4 and 42dp catless setup right now. I'm getting ready to cut the exhaust off though. 

That fat red bastard left me a pair of these..:biggrinsanta::biggrinsanta:


----------



## DarthTTs (Dec 7, 2009)

What software are you running and, do you have a dyno run by any chance? 

Are those 4 pots?


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

DarthTTs said:


> Are those 4 pots?


 Yes sir


----------



## DarthTTs (Dec 7, 2009)

My car just farted!!

Twice!!!



Sport mode one, highway doing 80-90...


----------



## Fissues (Nov 6, 2008)

Excuse me?

Check yer shorts.


----------



## DarthTTs (Dec 7, 2009)

Fissues said:


> Excuse me?
> 
> Check yer shorts.


LOL,
You know, that cool sound and a small flare coming out of the exhaust tip when you stop accelerating, or down shifting...


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

lol does the setup in the bay look so dull it's not worth any pictures?


----------



## DarthTTs (Dec 7, 2009)

NeverOEM said:


> lol does the setup in the bay look so dull it's not worth any pictures?




I have one in post 27 in this thread. It looks pretty OEM, S3 - like though. You cant see the downpipe...


----------

